# One for ladies only



## Sauce pot (14 May 2015)

I would like to know what type of bra the ladies wear? Is it just a normal everyday bra or a sports bra? Is it for comfort support or a mixture of both? I have tried both and I find a sports bra to restrictive and not enough movement. But a normal bra just doesn't have enough support. Yes I know I'm a little picky but would like some advice from other females.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2015)

This thread would be so much better with pictures


----------



## midlife (14 May 2015)

Keeping an eye on this for moob advice. 

Shaun


----------



## Sauce pot (14 May 2015)

Loving the humour.


----------



## Sauce pot (14 May 2015)

Looks a nice pair


----------



## Dismount (14 May 2015)

Try a Encapsulated Sports Bras


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2015)

Sometimes I wear a sports bra, quite happy with Asda's own. Otherwise I wear one that has a high shaped cup so that when I lean forward, nothing falls out! I don't think padded bras look right under cycling clothing.


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 May 2015)

I wear my underwired bra - more supportive than most sports bras and I'm not jumping up and down so....


----------



## marshmella (14 May 2015)

midlife said:


> Keeping an eye on this for moob advice.
> 
> Shaun


I'm sure you will be kept abreast of the situation


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This thread would be so much better with pictures




Bugger off you. 

I wear a sports bra. It keeps everything in place.


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2015)

Triumph tri action which is a "regular style" or Sportjock which is more a crop top style, both pretty comfy.
Also have Shock Absorber but need to be Houdini to get into it and once it's one too tired to excercise further.


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

I'm in the ordinary bra group.... My main problem is getting the top right, looks fine when I put it on but at the end of the day I suddenly notice it's a bit too roomy at the front. Usually solved by either wearing scarves or hooking the top under the bra strap to stop it falling forwards.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Triumph tri action which is a "regular style" or Sportjock which is more a crop top style, both pretty comfy.
> Also have Shock Absorber but need to be Houdini to get into it and once it's one too tired to excercise further.



I tried shockabsorbers. Bloody hell it was difficult to get on, and your right, was too worn out to do anything once I got it on.


----------



## byegad (14 May 2015)

User said:


>


Go on, I'll say it.

GREAT Tits!


----------



## MissyR (14 May 2015)

I wear shock absorbers (not the car type boys). They have different levels of support so you can choose how restrictive you want them to be!


----------



## jefmcg (14 May 2015)

Not fussed, it's whatever I grab. So, on average it's a M&S underwire.

Edit: just re-read the original post: @Sauce pot what sort of cycling are you doing? I don't find I need more support on a road bike, but I guess crashing down hill might be different


----------



## Dismount (14 May 2015)

Appears if you are woman cycling a bike is rather complex, I just throw on a t-shirt and a pair of shorts - no shock absorbers for me


----------



## jefmcg (14 May 2015)

Underwired seems popular on Bristol cycling routes 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/odd-decorations-on-bristol-cycle-path.180048


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Underwired seems popular on Bristol cycling routes
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/odd-decorations-on-bristol-cycle-path.180048


I sometimes pass that way, but I've always left with the same amount of clothing as I arrived.


----------



## Sara_H (14 May 2015)

Massive tits:


----------



## Sara_H (14 May 2015)

I just wear my ordinary bra, the the roads in Sheffield are very bad, so I do get quite a bit of jiggling.


----------



## Dismount (14 May 2015)

You need to get suspension on your bike


----------



## Jayaly (14 May 2015)

Regular bra; I find that cycling is less of a problem than other kinds of exercise. I am a low speed pootler, though. I have no idea if it would be different for mountain biking or a road bike.

I find Freya sports bras quite comfortable, and this cheapie from amazon is really comfy for low impact.


----------



## mr_cellophane (14 May 2015)

Being from London I prefer


----------



## citybabe (15 May 2015)

Just my normal M&S underwire bra


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2015)

This is one of those threads where the number of views is totally out of proportion to the the replies!


----------



## ufkacbln (15 May 2015)

User said:


>




Look a bit blue to me....

A thermal bra could help in such a case


----------



## Sauce pot (15 May 2015)

Well at least this thread got you all chuckling. Thanks for all the comments it has made me chuckle.......I won't start a thread about Helmets!!


----------



## Drago (15 May 2015)

Come on guys, we should be giving these ladies more support.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

I prefer the Panache Moulded Sports bra. Plenty of support, easy to get on and so comfortable I can wear it as a normal bra, but as with all sports bras go one band size up and a cup size down.

PS - those great tit pictures were fantastic!


----------



## Saluki (15 May 2015)

It kind of depends on the boobage situation. When I had a bigger situation, if you are with me, I had 'shock absorber' brand bras but now I have less boobage (Praise The Lord!) I find them too restrictive (and too big) so I bought a couple of Asda Sports Bras - 2 for £7 and they are supportive, comfy and I can wear them all day. The only thing is they don't have the racer back but the straps don't seem to be the type that fall down the whole time. I was so impressed that I bought one of their sports croptop type bras (racer back) and it's brilliant. Nice wide base strap and tripple do-er-upper at the back which sits nice and flat. Very comfy indeed.


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 May 2015)

Cricket, it's more technical than sorting out my gearing!!


----------



## fimm (15 May 2015)

Yes, very funny, gentlemen, but some women find their breasts get so uncomfortable when exercising that it puts them off doing exercise - so finding a good, comfortable bra is really important.

I'm 34A, so don't need a lot of support. I find M&S sports bras do the job for me so that's what I wear when I'm sport cycling. If I'm just going from A to B, then I'll wear whatever is appropriate for what I'm doing - which is often a padded bra. (Being small is great, they're not inconvenient for exercise, and a bit of padding will enhance them quite nicely  )


----------



## Sauce pot (15 May 2015)

Never ride without a good helmet


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 May 2015)

User said:


> Not really, the bowler chucks the ball, the batsman whacks it, the fielder goes to fetch it back. Simple really.





HertzvanRental said:


> Cricket, it's more technical than sorting out my gearing!!


Sorry- that was supposed to be "Crikey"- don't know how cricket came into it!!


HertzvanRental said:


> Cricket, it's more technical than sorting out my gearing!!


----------



## Arjimlad (15 May 2015)

No comment, but this is interesting & useful should my wife ever ask my advice as she is getting more into cycling.

Not that I think she ever will, mind.


----------



## summerdays (15 May 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> No comment, but this is interesting & useful should my wife ever ask my advice as she is getting more into cycling.
> 
> Not that I think she ever will, mind.


You are saying that your wife is expecting you to be very knowledgeable about the bra's other women wear


----------



## Arjimlad (15 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> You are saying that your wife is expecting you to be very knowledgeable about the bra's other women wear



 Are you a lawyer, twisting my words like that to say something I didn't mean ?


----------



## ufkacbln (15 May 2015)

User said:


>





Sauce pot said:


> Well at least this thread got you all chuckling. Thanks for all the comments it has made me chuckle.......I won't start a thread about Helmets!!



Isn't them birds wearing helmets?


----------



## Dismount (15 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> It kind of depends on the boobage situation. When I had a bigger situation, if you are with me, I had 'shock absorber' brand bras but now I have less boobage (Praise The Lord!) I find them too restrictive (and too big) so I bought a couple of Asda Sports Bras - 2 for £7 and they are supportive, comfy and I can wear them all day. The only thing is they don't have the racer back but the straps don't seem to be the type that fall down the whole time. I was so impressed that I bought one of their sports croptop type bras (racer back) and it's brilliant. Nice wide base strap and tripple do-er-upper at the back which sits nice and flat. Very comfy indeed.



Complex!!!!!


----------



## derrick (15 May 2015)

Sauce pot said:


> Never ride without a good helmet


My helmet is always with me.


----------



## axwj29 (15 May 2015)

I just wear a cheap sports bra and feel less aware of that than a normal bra.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 May 2015)

User said:


> Leave it.



Chicken!


----------



## Sara_H (15 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I prefer the Panache Moulded Sports bra. Plenty of support, easy to get on and so comfortable I can wear it as a normal bra, but as with all sports bras go one band size up and a cup size down.
> 
> PS - those great tit pictures were fantastic!


My tit picture is a house close to where I live. It's actually at the bottom of the horrible hill tjat I have to climb every time I come home.
Sometimes if I can't be bothered I ring the OH to come and meet me with the car at the big tits.


----------



## Jayaly (15 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> This is one of those threads where the number of views is totally out of proportion to the the replies!


I wonder why?


----------



## Tin Pot (15 May 2015)

BOOBS!

Sorry, I just couldn't hold back any more.

I will leave the thread now.


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 May 2015)

Have never worn one and don't intend to. There is no evidence there it actually works. No issues if others have reasons for wearing them. However would caution on any form of legislation on the basis it infringes on personal choice.


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Look a bit blue to me....
> 
> A thermal bra could help in such a case


I wear a windproof t shirt under my gillet or jacket for that very reason!
I get home and can't feel them...and they are most definitely blue.


----------



## jefmcg (15 May 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Have never worn one and don't intend to. There is no evidence there it actually works. No issues if others have reasons for wearing them. However would caution on any form of legislation on the basis it infringes on personal choice.


Yeah, well you can say that, but I can show you an underwire with a huge dent in it, and if I hadn't been wearing it who knows what damage would have been done to my coopers ligaments.

Still, it's your choice if you wear a bra or not. I won't ride with you if you don't, and you may not be covered by insurance.


----------



## Jayaly (15 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, well you can say that, but I can show you an underwire with a huge dent in it, and if I hadn't been wearing it who knows what damage would have been done to my coopers ligaments.
> 
> Still, it's your choice if you wear a bra or not. I won't ride with you if you don't, and you may not be covered by insurance.


Research in Bristol Cities showed that motorists passed female cyclists who weren't wearing bras more slowly and paying more attention.


----------



## Sandra6 (16 May 2015)

Most of my cycling is done during a normal day so I wear a normal bra. If I'm getting kitted out for a more sporty ride I'm a fan of the shock absorber, bought primarily for running but I wouldn't attempt a spin class without! 
On hot days I have a couple of strappy tops with built in support.
As an alternative have a look at genie bras stocked in bhs. Very good support but without the tightness of some sports bras. They were suggested to me when I had a cyst on my back that was agony under a bra strap.


----------



## Diggs (16 May 2015)

Oddly enough being a chap, I will be wearing a bra all night tonight (for the first and only time) for charity and will have a second hand playtex 42dd available FOC by 8:00 in the morning (if you can peel all the decoration off). I sympathise with you all as it's all a bit of a faff and doesn't seem especially comfortable.


----------



## Sara_H (16 May 2015)

Diggs said:


> I sympathise with you all as it's all a bit of a faff and doesn't seem especially comfortable.



I remember getting my first bra. Such excitement! The excitement soon wore off when I realised how itchy and uncomfortable it was. Took weeks to get used to it. 
Many women will say how lovely it is to get the bra off at the end of a busy day.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 May 2015)

The chain bra is a bit slack


----------



## ufkacbln (16 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Of all the utterly puerile naff comments from men in this thread 'for ladies only', that is the most pathetic and unfunny of all.



Pleased to be of service


----------



## ttcycle (16 May 2015)

Thank you TMN, I don't see why every time a thread about women specific issues needs to be full of childish jokes.

On the issue of bras- standard normal underwired bra or light support sports bra from M&S.


----------



## Sauce pot (16 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Well when men start threads on here rather sheepishly asking for help and advice due to sore testicles or problems with prostates or piles, I don't notice hordes of women unable to resist the urge to join in and post unfunny lame jokes and pisstakes. If they do offer advice it's usually with sympathy. What's so funny about a bra FFS? Some blokes should just grow up before it's too late.


Yeah I agree. I expected some smutty comments but that's whats life's about


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2015)

Yes, there have been some smutty comments, but nothing to get your knickers in a knot.


----------



## Sauce pot (16 May 2015)

What knickers? Now we are scraping the barrell


----------



## ufkacbln (16 May 2015)

TMN really needs to grow up as well?

Anyone who has been married as long as I have will know the difficulty of getting a bra that fits properly, and straps that do not slip and stay at the adjusted length or stay in place.....hence the reference to the bra being slack

A fact of life.


----------



## Arrowfoot (17 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Bullshit. You could have just said that, instead of making yourself look a prat with a lame attempt at humour.



Actually everyone else was rather steady and taking it in their stride with the admittedly childish, juvenile and lame humour. You need to lighten up and not go off the handle for such things. There is also not need to go on a campaign on everything. 

A little banter is what makes lives a little better.


----------



## ayceejay (17 May 2015)

Many women will say how lovely it is to get the bra off at the end of a busy day.
A feely feeling I have often shared.


----------



## buggi (17 May 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I tried shockabsorbers. Bloody hell it was difficult to get on, and your right, was too worn out to do anything once I got it on.


I wear the "classic" Shock Absorber bra and you put it on exactly the way you put any other bra on. Try that one. I also found it the most supportive one for cycling although I don't believe any of the manufacturers really make a cycling bra. They tend to concentrate on stopping the up and down bounce of running but we all know that on a bike (particularly road bike) we lean forward... Which changes the dynamics somewhat.

I've never watched my tits when on the bike, obviously that would be dangerous, but I would imagine that if my tits were to bounce leaning forward, my tits would bounce in and out, rather up and down like when you run. However I can feel my tits bounce in a normal or underwire bra, so I always wear a sports bra. Coz once that damage is done... Only a nip and tuck will fix it... And I don't fancy having my nipples relocated!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2015)

buggi said:


> I wear the "classic" Shock Absorber bra and you put it on exactly the way you put any other bra on. Try that one. I also found it the most supportive one for cycling although I don't believe any of the manufacturers really make a cycling bra. They tend to concentrate on stopping the up and down bounce of running but we all know that on a bike (particularly road bike) we lean forward... Which changes the dynamics somewhat.
> 
> I've never watched my tits when on the bike, obviously that would be dangerous, but I would imagine that if my tits were to bounce leaning forward, my tits would bounce in and out, rather up and down like when you run. However I can feel my tits bounce in a normal or underwire bra, so I always wear a sports bra. Coz once that damage is done... Only a nip and tuck will fix it... And I don't fancy having my nipples relocated!




Thanks for the tip. The problem with a lot of bra's is there is no standard size. With just about every bra I buy, the size is different. Its very confusing. What fits with one make, won't with another. Most annoying


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Bullshit. You could have just said that, instead of making yourself look a prat with a lame attempt at humour.



As always your are entitled to your opinion.

However I do find it ironic that you complain about immaturity and that you have again resorted to the playground and childish name calling.....as always an honour to be called childish names by you



Arrowfoot said:


> Actually everyone else was rather steady and taking it in their stride with the admittedly childish, juvenile and lame humour. You need to lighten up and not go off the handle for such things. There is also not need to go on a campaign on everything.
> 
> A little banter is what makes lives a little better.



TMN loves a personal dig, it is usually inserting Thudguards inappropriately

The comment that caused TMN such offence was and observed comment comment from some 30 years of witnessing the tribulation of bras combined with an in-joke on this forum...... and due to my wife's disability I have bought quite a few and know what to look for in straps

It is not "Banter"

However as with last time this happened .... If the post is offensive, then TMN needs to flag it with the moderators


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

@welsh dragon 

I am not being picky, but was this double post an error or is the problem some people (including myself) had last week returned?

If the latter Admin needs to be notified


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

@welsh dragon 

I am not being picky, but was this double post an error or is the problem some people (including myself) had last week returned?

If the latter Admin needs to be notified


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

I think that I have answered my own question


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

I think that I have answered my own question


----------



## buggi (17 May 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for the tip. The problem with a lot of bra's is there is no standard size. With just about every bra I buy, the size is different. Its very confusing. What fits with one make, won't with another. Most annoying


Go into John Lewis or other department store. They usually have a few. Try them all on. Jump up and down a lot in the changing room. If you can't feel your tits bounce it should be ok


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> @welsh dragon
> 
> I am not being picky, but was this double post an error or is the problem some people (including myself) had last week returned?
> 
> If the latter Admin needs to be notified




 you can delete them yourself.


----------



## summerdays (17 May 2015)

I'd just noticed the duplicate problem myself ....


----------



## Sara_H (17 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Well when men start threads on here rather sheepishly asking for help and advice due to sore testicles or problems with prostates or piles, I don't notice hordes of women unable to resist the urge to join in and post unfunny lame jokes and pisstakes. If they do offer advice it's usually with sympathy. What's so funny about a bra FFS? Some blokes should just grow up before it's too late.


It clearly is too late for some. 

I'm sorry, I fear I may have exacerbated the problem with my tit photo.


----------



## hobbitonabike (17 May 2015)

I wear a shock absorber run. Can appear to be like a mammary straight jacket but once you have a technique for getting it on and off it is simples!! I particularly like thus bra as it squashes my annoyingly large boobs to a less protuding size!!
On the subject of the humour on the thread then count me in with the juveniles. As someone who has struggled with bras for years I have found this thread good for a laugh. And really??? Comparing the banter on this thread with Ched Evans??? Way off the mark. Boobs are ridiculous just like testicles and need mocking at every opportunity in my opinion.


----------



## Sara_H (17 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Oh no, the tit photo was actually funny. Someone posting 'Boobs' and 'Bra's slack' wasn't. But some people will never get the distinction, as you say.


Well, I hope I haven't offended anyone. I have got quite an unsophisticated smutty sense of humour, I think most nurses have. We forget sometimes that not everyone is on the same page.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

Let me explain again, in more detail

Run a search on "chain is a bit slack" and you will see that it is a standing joke across a `diverse range of subjects

Secondly bra straps slip, loose straps are correctly described as "slacK" (not taut or held tightly in position; loose) 

It was a combination of the two, and like it or not, slack bras are something that happens, and it is exactly how my wife describes them, and also seems acceptable to the salespeorsons when I buy them

However as this is now offensive I will ask my wife, the staff at Marks and Spencer ( amongst others) to find a new way of describing this phenomenon 

Is there a word to describe the overall effect of a slack (not taut or held tightly in position; loose) bra that you would not find offensive?


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> you can delete them yourself.




 Not just us


----------



## Arrowfoot (17 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Ah yes, the banter defence. I bet Ched Evans used that one too.
> 
> Too late to be taken seriously. No one likes a wrinkly old man who still thinks he's a charmer with the banter.



Thats really dishonest. What has Ched Evans got do with bras? Bringing in a vile indivudual who was convicted for violent crime in order to cover your inappropriate conduct on an easy going thread. How low does one go.


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Let me explain again, in more detail


Please God no.


----------



## suzeworld (17 May 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Actually everyone else was rather steady and taking it in their stride with the admittedly childish, juvenile and lame humour. You need to lighten up and not go off the handle for such things. There is also not need to go on a campaign on everything.
> 
> A little banter is what makes lives a little better.



Well it is a matter of opinon how many of us were "taking it in our stride" innit? How do you kow that?

When women's issues are routinely mocked by men it is virtually imposible to respond well. I was getting very irritated by the stupidity in here, and it totally put me off actually responding to the actual question. You have no way of knowing how many of the rest of us were just as p'd off ...

User13710 made the point about sore balls made the best point on this issue - there* is* a proper question and answer in this thread, but it has been submerged by school-boy "humour". anyone actually trying to find the serious answers to the question has to read loads of irrelevant twaddle to find it -- thanks!

Appearing to comply with the inanities does *not *actually mean the women doing that aren't irritated.. ..

We are trained to accept hassle from men and will always be accused of "having no sense of humour" or "being up tight' if we dare to call the men on their stupidity. We can't win. We can comply becaue it is easier than telling yout "sod off" or we can complain and you retreat into your feeble "sense of humour" defence .. actually my sense of humour is fine.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Please God no.



Sometimes it is necessary


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Sometimes it is necessary


It really isn't.


----------



## Arrowfoot (17 May 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Well it is a matter of opinon how many of us were "taking it in our stride" innit? How do you kow that?
> 
> When women's issues are routinely mocked by men it is virtually imposible to respond well. I was getting very irritated by the stupidity in here, and it totally put me off actually responding to the actual question. You have no way of knowing how many of the rest of us were just as p'd off ...
> 
> ...



Don't accept any hassle from men but learn to distinguish what is light and what is serious. Its not a gender specific. We have these situations everyday and we learn to separate the wheat from the chaff. 

I do recognise there are males whose behaviour on everything when it comes to gender is inappropriate and I certainly do not condone it.


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Don't accept any hassle from men but learn to distinguish what is light and what is serious. Its not a gender specific. We have these situations everyday and we learn to separate the wheat from the chaff.
> 
> I do recognise there are males whose behaviour on everything when it comes to gender is inappropriate and I certainly do not condone it.


Oh give over. The only thing more tedious than the crappy predictable schoolboy gags is the inevitable subsequent lecture about how we must learn to love them. Here's a radical new idea for men instead - when someone starts a thread that is relevant only to women, and asks for responses only from women, why not shut the fark up?


----------



## suzeworld (17 May 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Don't accept any hassle from men but learn to distinguish what is light and what is serious. Its not a gender specific. We have these situations everyday and we learn to separate the wheat from the chaff.
> 
> I do recognise there are males whose behaviour on everything when it comes to gender is inappropriate and I certainly do not condone it.



Yadder yadder --- how about this radical idea: you can learn to keep out of threads which are women-specific unless you have a genuine contribution to make, but hey, actually listening to real people's views and maybe even adopting *your *behaviour is not on your agender! 

You are obviously one of those men who thinks women have to behave the way he thinks they ought or the woman is wrong. 

In point of fact ... you are the one who needs to learn something here, not me.


----------



## suzeworld (17 May 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Don't accept any hassle from men but learn to distinguish what is light and what is serious. Its not a gender specific. We have these situations everyday and we learn to separate the wheat from the chaff.
> 
> I do recognise there are males whose behaviour on everything when it comes to gender is inappropriate and I certainly do not condone it.



Yadder yadder --- how about this radical idea: you can learn to keep out of threads which are women-specific unless you have a genuine contribution to make, but hey, actually listening to real people's views and maybe even adopting *your *behaviour is not on your agender! 

You are obviously one of those men who thinks women have to behave the way he thinks they ought or the woman is wrong. 

In point of fact ... you are the one who needs to learn something here, not me.


----------



## Katherine (17 May 2015)

A ladies thread is almost irresistible for most people at nearly 2000 views. There's just a few who couldn't help themselves from commmenting. I had a similar response when I wrote about an Evans ladies night. Some of the comments did make me feel quite uncomfortable but I just ignored them and learnt a bit about forums in the process.


----------



## Arrowfoot (17 May 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Yadder yadder --- how about this radical idea: you can learn to keep out of threads which are women-specific unless you have a genuine contribution to make, but hey, actually listening to real people's views and maybe even adopting *your *behaviour is not on your agender!
> 
> You are obviously one of those men who thinks women have to behave the way he thinks they ought or the woman is wrong.
> 
> In point of fact ... you are the one who needs to learn something here, not me.



No one can help you if you can't work out what is light and what is serious.


----------



## Katherine (17 May 2015)

You don't need to respond to every rude response, just ignore or the thread will be locked!


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

Because with the exception of a few, most people realise that everyone can offer something

There are few things about women and bikes that I have not dealt with at some point.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

... of course (at the risk of upsetting some people) the real answer is a recumbent trike, with a much more natural and supported position in the first place!


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> There are few things about women and bikes that I have not dealt with at some point.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2015)

On a serious note and back on subject, while not claiming to understand the problem of female cycling attire myself a promotion email from Probikekit has one of these, which may be of interest -

http://www.probikekit.co.uk/sports-...compression-crop-top-black/gold/11063373.html


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2015)

User said:


> Fair enough, my first contribution to this thread was, on reflection, never going to achieve its intended result.


It's intended as more of a guideline than an inflexible rule. All it comes down to is respecting the OP and thinking before posting.


----------



## Booyaa (17 May 2015)

I've been trying to get a ShockAbsorber bra for my wife but have so far come up a blank with where to get one. I contacted the company direct and was told they didn't have her size and to try Debenhams. I thought it very strange that the manufacturer could not supply me with the size required and I was sent to a shop instead.

Anyone with any idea on best place to go online, failing that I will have to start slogging through Debenhams to try to find one.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2015)

Booyaa said:


> I've been trying to get a ShockAbsorber bra for my wife but have so far come up a blank with where to get one. I contacted the company direct and was told they didn't have her size and to try Debenhams. I thought it very strange that the manufacturer could not supply me with the size required and I was sent to a shop instead.
> 
> Anyone with any idea on best place to go online, failing that I will have to start slogging through Debenhams to try to find one.


Try amazon. They sell them.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 May 2015)

http://www.sportpursuit.com/sales/shock-absorber-may15


----------



## Mrs M (17 May 2015)

Got mine from John Lewis.
Have bought Triumph and Sport jock from Amazon, cheaper than available locally.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

theclaud said:


>



Yep.... Even helmet hair


----------



## hobbitonabike (17 May 2015)

I got my last one from wiggle


----------



## MissTillyFlop (6 Dec 2015)

Anyone know of any decent sports bras that come in odd sizes?

Have been using a shock absorber till now ( when it's fallen apart) but struggling to find the same one in 30D.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Dec 2015)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Anyone know of any decent sports bras that come in odd sizes?
> 
> Have been using a shock absorber till now ( when it's fallen apart) but struggling to find the same one in 30D.


I use Sportjock, crop top style. Thick, good quality and they hold it all in place 
Cheapest price online .


----------



## MissTillyFlop (6 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> I use Sportjock, crop top style. Thick, good quality and they hold it all in place
> Cheapest price online .


Thank you!


Do they user any useful pockets in?


----------



## Mrs M (6 Dec 2015)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Do they user any useful pockets in?


No pockets!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2015)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Anyone know of any decent sports bras that come in odd sizes?
> 
> Have been using a shock absorber till now ( when it's fallen apart) but struggling to find the same one in 30D.


Panache sports bras. 
www.belle-lingerie.co.uk/g11/Panache/a_po_Size/30D/a_Style/Bra/


----------

